# Qemu virtualization



## alamahant (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi Guys,
Would Qemu/libvirt/virt-manager work properly in freeBSD?
I see them available in ports.
I would rather use these than Virtualbox which I absolutely dislike....
Thanks a lot,


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 27, 2020)

I have never used QEMU except with poudriere but I have used Bhyve with virt-manager and libvirtd.




__





						Running Qemu VMs on FreeBSD
					

I'm slowly working on getting libvirt more functional on FreeBSD and, thanks to help of a lot of other people who did very valuable reviews ...




					empt1e.blogspot.com


----------

